# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  HP To Make Major 3D Printing Announcement in June

## Brian_Krassenstein

Well, we have all been waiting on something from Hewlett-Packard about their 3D printing plans.  According to CEO Meg Whitman, they will have a "Big" 3d printing announcement sometime in June:

http://3dprint.com/1692/hewlett-pack...ement-in-june/

HP could really take a sizable chunk of the 3D printing market, but they need to hurry their ideas to market.  Whitman stated that she feels the company has overcome many of the issues which may be holding the market back from large scale adoption.

What will the announcement be?  Any opinions?

----------


## Eddie

I can't wait to see what this announcement will be.  Should be pretty exciting.  I'm sure MakerBot and 3D Systems are at least a little bit worried.
Eddie

----------


## bringho

Take the way-back machine to 1980 and consider what the introduction of the PC did to the emerging industry during the following 10 years...

Both good and bad things came out of that, history repeats itself...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer

----------


## Davo

So, let me see if I got this right: I just read a post that summed up an article that explained that someone else has declared that they are going to make an announcement later on.

Excitement level: meh

There's plenty of room in the 3D Printer market, and different sectors have different needs - just like the market for traditional printer/copiers.

/shrug

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

I thought I would update this thread.  HP has taken back their statement about making a 3d printing announcement sometime in June of this year.  Instead the announcement will come by the end of the fiscal year, which is October.  Mark Finks comments have been updated on the HP website:
http://www8.hp.com/hpnext/posts/qa-m...g#.UzDEAoU4fB9

The following statement was also released:




> "During our Annual Meeting of Stockholders on March 19, HP answered a  shareholder question about our 3-D printing program and inadvertently  stated that we would be making a technology announcement in June, when  in fact we are planning to make that announcement by the end of our  fiscal year,"

----------


## Compro01

Des anyone else find meta-announcements really annoying?

----------


## Solidabble

So no more announcement in June.  I know HP has a big event in June, where I believe Meg Whitman will give a keynote.  I wonder if maybe they are just taking it back so that they can surprise everyone.  I still don't think they will be releasing any consumer based printers.  More likely targeting industry and business via 3d printing outsourcing. I think we will see HP 3D printers in staples, Fedex, Kinkos, etc

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Still no announcement.  I would expect something coming within the next month or two.  Discussing this quarter's earnings report HP CEO Meg Whitman was quoted as saying the following:



> “We are doing it all organically because it has a lot of shared  technology with our clear toner business. So, we’ll do it organically.  As I said, this fall we will announce the technology and you will see  that begin to kick in for HP […],”

----------


## Feign

So, by organically, does she mean the pace at which grass grows, or the pace at which vertebrates evolve?

I mean, I'm not terribly interested in watching this, but if I was, I'd be pretty bored by now.

----------


## Geoff

> So, by organically, does she mean the pace at which grass grows, or the pace at which vertebrates evolve?
> 
> I mean, I'm not terribly interested in watching this, but if I was, I'd be pretty bored by now.


We can grow our own filament perhaps?  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie

It looks like the announcement is coming on October 29th perhaps!  Read more at: http://3dprint.com/19931/hp-3d-printing/

----------


## curious aardvark

well lets hope they decide to go into the industrial sector and leave the home sector alone for a few years. 

The sheer speed and quality of innovation in the home sector at the moment just doesn't need a conglomerate coming in and undercutting everybody on price. Not to mention experience in production lining complex printers - the biggest issue crowd funded printer makers seem to have. 

Eventually big companies will kill the small scale producers. But let's hope it won't be for a few years yet.

----------


## richardphat

Sorry, but HP is horrible with the paper inkjet and laser printer already. The ink cartridge cost as much as a new printer. The only thing that might be good is their warranty, but then, people tends to throw up their inkjet printers.

I don't want to see a home 3D printer from HP, I don't want to end up paying high price proprietary cartridge.

----------

